# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Hangi firmaların gıdaları zararlı? Nurs Lokman Hekim Ürünleri zararlı

## anau2

Gıda, Tarım ve Hayvancılık Bakanlığı birçok firmanın insan sağlığı ile oynadığını, sağlıklı et tüketmemizi değil de aksine at ve eşek gibi, tavuk gagası ve tırnağı gibi içerisinde yenememesi gereken şeylerin bulunduğu gıdalarıinsanlara yediren gıda firmalarının isimlerini sayfamızda yayınlıyoruz. Bakanlığın yapmış olduğu araştırma ve testsonuçlarıyla ifşa olan bu firmalar tüketicisinin sağlığını hiçe sayıyor. Bu firmaların ürünlerini satın almayın, başkalarına da aldırmayın!

Laboratuvar incelemelerinde et ürünlerinin içerisinde at, eşek, domuz eti, peynir ve tereyağlarında bitkisel yağlar, sosislerde kanatlı eti ve hayvan tırnakları, gagaları gibi sağlığı tehdit eden şeylerin yer aldığı firma,marka, ürün adı, parti ve seri numaraları hemen aşağıda.
*Zararlı gıda markaları*

Nazifoğlumarka, ısıl işlem görmüş sucuk benzeri ürün (yüzde 100 dana), Aliçler Sucuk Erenler, Sakarya, tek tırnaklı eti (at eti, eşek eti) tespiti, parti/seri no: 27.01.2012Çiftarslanlı marka, ısıl işlem görmüş sucuk benzeri ürün (yüzde 100 dana), Çiftarslanlı Et ve Et Ürünleri, Afyonkarahisar, tek tırnak eti (at eti, eşek eti), kanatlı eti tespiti, parti/seri no: 29.08.2012Elmalı Çiftliği marka, geleneksel tereyağı, Elmalı Çiftliği Süt Ürünleri Gıda San. Tic. Ltd. Şti, Antalya, bitkisel yağ tespiti parti/seri no:1/19.07.2012 ve 01/22.07.2012Akdeniz marka, yarım yağlı homojenize yoğurt, Akdeniz Süt Ürn. ve Gıda San. Tic. Tur. Ltd. Şti, Antalya, bitkisel yağ ve jelatin tespiti, parti seri no:4/28.03.2012Onurköy marka, yoğurt, Onurtur Ak. İnş. Nak. Tur. San. Tic. Ltd. Şti. Mardin, bitkisel yağ tespiti, parti/ seri no: 01.04.2012Ilgaz Yaylası marka, yağlı tulum peyniri, Mutlu Tolga Gıda İnş. Petrol Turizm Tarım Hay. Orman Ürün. San. ve Tic. Ltd. Şti, Afyonkarahisar, bitkisel yağ ve nişasta tespiti, parti/ seri no: 07/01/2012Bacanaklar Güldem Süt marka, yağlı eritme peyniri, Güldemce Gıda İnş. Oto. San. Tic. Ltd. Şti, Konya, bitkisel yağ tespiti, parti /seri no:28/05/2012Balderesi marka, süzme çiçek balı, Nurs Lokman Hekim Gıda Tarım Bitki Med. San. Tic. Ltd. Şti Yüreğir, Adana, diastaz sayısı, fruktoz/glikoz, fruktoz glikoz, C4 şeker oranı yüzde, balda protein ve ham delta C13 değerleri farkı, parti/seri no: 006Milenyum Pide marka, kıymalı pide, Milenyum Pide Pizza Kebap Salonu Bornova, İzmir, domuz eti tespiti, parti/seri no:20.04.2012, günlük üretimMilenyum Pide marka, kuşbaşılı pide, Milenyum Pide Pizza Kebap Salonu Bornova, İzmir, domuz eti tespiti, parti/seri no: 20.04.2012, günlük üretim.Pınar marka, uzun soyulmuş sosis (yüzde 100 dana), Pınar Entegre Et ve Un Sanayi A.Ş Kemalpaşa, İzmir, kanatlı eti tespiti, parti/seri no: 52228 MSalihli Özok marka, ısıl işlem görmüş sucuk benzeri ürün (dana eti), Özok Gıda Salihli, Manisa, kanatlı eti tespiti, parti seri no:01 Nisan 2012Kaynak: http://www.sagliksiteniz.com/hangi-f...i-zararli.html

----------

